# NCAA Tournament 3rd Round Game Thread (Saturday)



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

East Region:
12:15 ET: (5) West Virginia vs. (4) Kentucky - CBS

Southeast Region:
2:45 ET: (7) UCLA vs. (2) Florida - CBS
7:10 ET: (8) Butler vs. (1) Pittsburgh - TBS
7:45 ET: (11) Gonzaga vs. (3) BYU - CBS
8:40 ET: (5) Kansas State vs. (4) Wisconsin - TNT

West Region:
6:10 ET: (7) Temple vs. (2) San Diego State - TNT
9:40 ET: (6) Cincinnati vs. (3) Connecticut - TBS

Southwest Region:
5:15 ET: (12) Richmond vs. (13) Morehead State - CBS


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Thoughts on any of the games today?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Definitely watching this Kentucky-West Virginia game.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

yep two teams with a lot of athletic ability. Should be a good one.
Brandon Knight looks great so far.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Horrible foul by Kentucky to end the first half.. WV up at the break.. its 41-33


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Huggins spanking Calipari again. I even knew ahead of time that Huggins was 8-1 or something all-time against Cal and still picked the Wildcats. 

Idiot, I am.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

What a horrible end to the half by Kentucky. They have the players to recover, but the Mountaineers are in good shape to make their fifth sweet 16 in the last seven years.

Any other programs have that many? Not sure.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

It seems that Joe Mazulla has been around forever. The guy always rises come tournament time.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

JuniorNoboa said:


> It seems that Joe Mazulla has been around forever. The guy always rises come tournament time.


I thought it was just me. It seems like he's been there for 10 years, is he on the 10 year program at West Virginia??


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

shupioneers1 said:


> I thought it was just me. It seems like he's been there for 10 years, is he on the 10 year program at West Virginia??


Both him and David Lighty. They're this decade's Scott Padgett.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Damn, two games I want to watch at the same time tonight; Butler vs. Pittsburgh, BYU vs. Gonzaga start within about 30 minutes from each other. Wish one of those was in the 2:00 PM slot, I have no interest in the Florida UCLA game.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

2nd half run by Kentucky has made it 41-40 WV with 17:15 remaining


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Harrellson is a load down there...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Whoever wins this game (Kentucky or West Virginia), they won't beat Ohio State.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

That carry on sequence was hilarious. lol


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lynx said:


> Whoever wins this game (Kentucky or West Virginia), they won't beat Ohio State.


Feel ya on that..

However, this finish might be going down to whoever has the ball last.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ohio State is going to have it's hands full with George Mason. Don't think the Patriots can't beat them. The Buckeyes aren't "that big" on the inside.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Harrellson looks like a future NBAer in this game...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That is a tough foul against Kevin Jones. They went chest to chest.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I want to have a beer with Josh Harrellson's dad.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Three-pointer goes halfway down...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

West Virginia's lack of offense did them in this year, all season long.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Mr. Clutch's kid throws up an airball.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Should've kept Casey Mitchell instead of good ole Johnny.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This was a rebuilding year for WVU after losing Butler and Ebanks. All things considered they had a great year.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Terrible team those Wildcats. Just like their coach


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

Wow, UCLA must have the hottest cheerleaders out of any teams there..


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

MonkeyBallZJr said:


> Wow, UCLA must have the hottest cheerleaders out of any teams there..


USC, UofA and ASU, too


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Ah another Big East team goes down.....thought they'd beat Kentucky oh well.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

so amped for Gonzaga and BYU


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I like Josh Smith a lot. Reminds me of Dejuan Blair a lot. He isn't as athletic and nimble as Blair at that size but what really impresses me about Smith is his passing. He is UCLA's best player when he is out there. He has improved on his weight but conditioning still seems to be an issue.
Also forgive me if I'm repeating something said by the announcers, I'm watching on mute.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm not sure how I feel about the way they are doing the tournament on Saturday and Sunday. There should be another game going on at the same time right now, where I don't have to sit through all these commercials. Having only one game to watch is making me want to go outside and enjoy my day.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Smith doesn't really need to lose weight as much as he needs to get in shape. His body fat percentage looks horrible. If he could cut some of the fat and replace it with muscle, he could be impossible to guard on this level.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

yeah, halftime sucks. I had to work all night and I want to watch the rest of the game before I finally go to sleep but I'm passing out over here.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> you name me one conference out there thats 11th best team is as good as marquette


This is not a valid argument considering that the Big East has at least 4 more teams than any other conference in DI basketball.

The Big East hijacked the best 4 teams that Conference USA had to offer at the time (excluding South Florida). If any of the major conferences such as the ACC, Big 12, or Big 10 were to take the top 4 teams from the A-10, MWC, MVC, or CAA, then they could make an argument that their 11th team is on par or better than Marquette.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Let's go Bruins!


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

They've got to change the way they officiate the post in college basketball. All you have to do is fall flat on your back as quickly as possible if the offensive player 'initiates' contact with you. Lame.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

apelman42 said:


> This is not a valid argument considering that the Big East has at least 4 more teams than any other conference in DI basketball.
> 
> The Big East hijacked the best 4 teams that Conference USA had to offer at the time (excluding South Florida). If any of the major conferences such as the ACC, Big 12, or Big 10 were to take the top 4 teams from the A-10, MWC, MVC, or CAA, then they could make an argument that their 11th team is on par or better than Marquette.


Well.. thats exactly what happened.. you cant change the fact the big east goes 11-12 teams deep... it is what it is and its why the conference gets so much exposure


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> Well.. thats exactly what happened.. you cant change the fact the big east goes 11-12 teams deep... it is what it is and its why the conference gets so much exposure


No question. I'm not arguing against the Big East being the best conference this year. However, it's not really fair to compare the 11th best team from a 16-team conference to the 11th best team from a 10-12 team conference.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

apelman42 said:


> No question. I'm not arguing against the Big East being the best conference this year. However, it's not really fair to compare the 11th best team from a 16-team conference to the 11th best team from a 10-12 team conference.


I understand that.. its just the most basic explanation for the hype of the conference.. every day during the regular season there are marquee matchups between top 25 teams.. the conference tournaments 2nd round is as good as most conferences semi finals or even finals.. yes the big east is the best conference in basketball.. maybe not at the top but because of pure depth due to such a large conference.. and it is also the only major division 1 conference that has been built around their basketball programs rather than football. i am just as much a wisconsin fan as i am a marquette fan so i dont have any real reason to jerk the big east off.. it just bothers me when people call the big east overrated... if you added any 4 those 11 schools that made the tourney to the big 10 or the big 12 for example, even OSU and kansas wouldnt have breezed through their conference the way they did in their current format


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Can't afford to miss wide open layups this late in the game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why the hell is Erving Walker saving that ball? God, he's been awful today.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

HKF said:


> Why the hell is Erving Walker saving that ball? God, he's been awful today.


Yeah, that was a really stupid play.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I never understand why announcers or analysts say it's a big decision to keep a player on the floor with four fouls when there are less than ten minutes to play. What exactly do you want to save him for, the summer? If that players fouls out, you move on, no reason to replace him.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

You guys think NCAA will ever go to a 24-second shot clock? I HATE the 35-second clock; part of the reason I don't care much for college basketball (outside of March Madness).


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Florida making their run at the right time.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ugh, back to back 3's by Florida. 6-point lead, largest of the game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Basel said:


> You guys think NCAA will ever go to a 24-second shot clock? I HATE the 35-second clock; part of the reason I don't care much for college basketball (outside of March Madness).


No. They might make it 30 seconds like the women, but it will never go 24.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Basel said:


> You guys think NCAA will ever go to a 24-second shot clock? I HATE the 35-second clock; part of the reason I don't care much for college basketball (outside of March Madness).


But then we wouldn't be able to hold onto the ball for 30 seconds on every possession!

I agree though, 35 seconds is way too much time. I think even if they moved it to 30 seconds it would be an improvement.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

HKF said:


> No. They might make it 30 seconds like the women, but it will never go 24.


Why not?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Big 3 by Honeycutt.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Boynton's hurt.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I think 30 seconds would be good, maybe even perfect.
24 seconds probably too much for the college game.

I think I finally found the perfect comparison for my own game. Chandler Parsons. I'm a tall skinny white guy, but play mostly on the perimeter. Have good passing skills, and a solid but streaky jump shot.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Walker with a lucky shot.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow, what a shot by Walker.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

SheriffKilla said:


> I think 30 seconds would be good, maybe even perfect.
> 24 seconds probably too much for the college game.
> 
> I think I finally found the perfect comparison for my own game. Chandler Parsons. I'm a tall skinny white guy, but play mostly on the perimeter. Have good passing skills, and a solid but streaky jump shot.


Why, though? Wouldn't it suit these kids better who are going to the NBA? Get them better prepared. And hell, make the game more exciting.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If Parsons were an assertive player he would easily be a lotto pick. As such, he's an NBA bench player.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

About Erving Walker though, I think he's played pretty well. Has made some huge shots, including that runner a minute ago.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Basel said:


> Why, though? Wouldn't it suit these kids better who are going to the NBA? Get them better prepared. And hell, make the game more exciting.


99% of the kids in college aren't going to the NBA. Why would they change the rules to appeal to NBA fans? Have you seen how disorganized college teams are in their offensive sets even with a 35 second shot clock. The shot clock used to be 45 seconds and in the 70's, there wasn't a shot clock at all, which would be brutal in today's era.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

UCLA's going to lose.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If you were a fan of Florida, this team will give you a heart attack.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I don't like Florida winning their next game, too up and down for my liking


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

HKF said:


> If you were a fan of Florida, this team will give you a heart attack.


UCLA or Florida?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I think 30 seconds would be beneficial. 24 seconds is not enough time given that there is less spacing and teams pack the paint more often. With less space, it takes longer to create a high quality shots. Without that time, you'd get a lot of contested three pointers, more than there is now. I think teams could adjust to 30 seconds, but 24 would be too drastic.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

My sweet 16 outside of Louisville still intact.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

But yeah, UCLA is done. That falling down runner pretty much did them in. Walker basically put them on his back on the offensive end in the last few minutes.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The SEC may not have been a great league this year, but Florida and Kentucky are legit IMO.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

SheriffKilla said:


> UCLA or Florida?


If he meant UCLA, he would have said, "if you were a fan of UCLA"..haha


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Yeah, you are right. But honestly as bad as UCLA was last year they put up a nice fight here. Remember the game was in Florida. Josh Smith made a huge difference for them in the tournament


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> My sweet 16 outside of Louisville still intact.


I had Louisville, Georgetown & Michigan State. D'oh!


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Basel said:


> I had Louisville, Georgetown & Michigan State. D'oh!


I don't even pay attention to college hoops, so even if I win my pool I can't brag much. I made my picks girl style.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Now CBS is covering the damn Middle East conflict and they are the only one with a game on. See, this is why this **** pisses me off. I go to NBC, FOX, ABC and not one station is covering this, but CBS feels compelled to do so. We have MSNBC, CNN, Headline News and FOX News, why the hell do we need to watch this during the tournament?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Ready to scout the next opponent for my Illini.. haha just kidding I'll watch it though.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> I don't even pay attention to college hoops, so even if I win my pool I can't brag much. I made my picks girl style.


I don't, either. I mostly went with the favorites.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Richmond leading 12-4 early.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

How the hell did Louisville lose to Morehead?


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Basel said:


> How the hell did Louisville lose to Morehead?



out rebounded and knowles injury


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Whoa @ that block by Faried.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Morehead with full court pressure. Not sure its working but they got back into it with a 7-0 run in last 2 minutes


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Richmond leads 30-21 at halftime


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Close game so far with Temple/SDSU


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Well Richmond had this game pretty much since it started.. up 13 with a minute plus left


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Yeah and this is why you don't like when talent deficient teams like Morehead State win because they play over their heads for one round and get smashed in the next one. Pitt already losing to Butler.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow Butler 5/7 from 3's so far. up 23-16


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Every year in the tournament Pitt looks like a deer-in-headlights. This dude Dixon needs to start recruiting more offensive players. Seriously, you can't win with just "one" guy who can score.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Marshall with the finish on the putback.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Temple hanging around with 4 min left.. SDSU havent been able to pull away at all.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Shelvin Mack is a ballplayer.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Big 3 by Temple.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Allen ties it with drive/kinda hook shot. 39.7 left.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Come on Aztecs!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Overtime.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

OT. Missed the runner.

Go Temple. I picked them. I'm still doing real well on my bracket.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Fernandez with transition 3 to start off OT.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Big steal, wide open layup.



Then and1 by SDSU before to tie it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

SDSU with a 2nd chance to win this game at the buzzer.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Double Overtime.. this is fun


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Double OT. Let's go San Diego!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Thomas misses turnaround. Double OT.



**** I hate when someone tries to talk to you when they see you watching something.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Awful shot by Wyatt.


Then kinda makes up for it on next possession.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dissonance said:


> Thomas misses turnaround. Double OT.
> 
> 
> 
> **** I hate when someone tries to talk to you when they see you watching something.


Ha, this happened to me yesterday. I told the person to shut up and come back when the games were over.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

LOL reading Basel's and SP's posts on how they pick. So you guys are doing eenie meenie mini mo?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You watch basketball for years and years and you see how much micromanaging these coaches do, it's no wonder their players have no idea what to do in a close game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

San Diego with some really dumb turnovers in this 2nd OT.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Temple with big defensive plays. Need to convert. Everything's short.

Also need to stop waiting until end of shot clock.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Thomas with the huge block!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Gonzaga down 7, but it's still early.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Thomas with a huge block. That'll do it for Temple most likely.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

That dunk put the dagger on Temple.. good game though


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Aztecs advance!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

LOL that dude walked all the way down the court shouting at the sky


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Return of the (Shelvin) Mack.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> Return of the (Shelvin) Mack.


:laugh:

I can't believe Temple played with SDSU all game long. They have improved a lot from when I saw them play Central Michigan earlier in the year.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This Butler/Pitt game is highly entertaining.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

These refs got a little Jimmer on their chins...so do the announcers.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Gonzaga's defense has been quite pathetic.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Pitt and Butler is a damn battle on the boards.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Its like I am watching Stephen Curry all over again at Davidson when BYU is playing.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

San Diego State is very, very athletic. I had only seen them a handful of times, but they can flat get off the floor. Temple had chances, but when a team misses 3000 layups, the result isn't good. SDSU is a very fun team to watch.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The Mormons having a great tournament so far.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

BustedDreams49 said:


> San Diego State is very, very athletic. I had only seen them a handful of times, but they can flat get off the floor. Temple had chances, but when a team misses 3000 layups, the result isn't good. SDSU is a very fun team to watch.


Some what pulling for San Diego State because of Steve Fisher, it would be nice for him to win another NCAA championship. He got it done with Robinson and Rice in Michigan, and had several opportunities with the Fab 5, but alas never got one. It would be a great chapter to his already great career to win another one.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't know, I see UConn or Cincinnati beating San Diego State in the next round. The Aztecs have a hard time putting the ball in the basket. It's strictly a team full of athletes.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Shelvin Mack again. Damn, this dude is the truth.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Butler takes the lead with exactly 5 minutes to go in the game. Crazy game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Matt Howard on the baseline. Great move. FYI, I got accepted to Butler as an undergrad because I wanted to be a finance major (great school for finance). I chose Bradley because they have communications and finance. What I wouldn't kill for Bradley to have the same success as Butler on the basketball court.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

HKF said:


> I don't know, I see UConn or Cincinnati beating San Diego State in the next round. The Aztecs have a hard time putting the ball in the basket. It's strictly a team full of athletes.


Even though, as I mentioned I would like it if SDS to win it all, I have San Diego State losing in the Final Four to Kentucky in my bracket.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jamie Dixon looks like he knows his team is going to choke again.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

HB said:


> Its like I am watching Stephen Curry all over again at Davidson when BYU is playing.




He killed us in the tournament as well


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Shelvin Mack. I think he's gonna get a look from the NBA, I really do. The guy is a clutch guard.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Pitt wants this game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Butler ball, down 1, 8.9 seconds left. Hell of a finish!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Shot clock violation.. Butler with chance to win with 8.9 left


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Pitt played that possession poorly. Sometimes you just need to run your offense.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Make it 9.2 on the clock instead.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wow, Gonzaga losing by 16 points. BYU is pouring it on.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Where's zagsfan when you need him?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow, they called a foul on Butler.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Bad foul by Butler


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

A foul huh? Terrible call.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Why bump the guy ? Just make him make a half court shot.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

HKF said:


> Shelvin Mack. I think he's gonna get a look from the NBA, I really do. The guy is a clutch guard.


He just lost his stock on that stupid foul play.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Some pressure packed free throws coming up.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

HKF said:


> A foul huh? Terrible call.


It was a foul. Mack bumped into the guy.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Freeeee Throws....Cmon Gilbert!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

That was a clear foul. Bonehead play.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Well Butler better hope he just splits em or its over.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

An even worse bonehead play. Pitt fouled...LOL


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

A foul on Pitt? WOW.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Another Foul!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Butler fouled.. holy crap


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

WOW. He missed the 2nd free throw and then BUTLER was fouled!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

You have got to be kidding...seriously.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wow, the battle of the bonehead basketball.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is nuts. Never seen a finish quite like this.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Frigging Pittsburgh just blew this game.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Some more pressure packed free throws coming up.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Last two seconds of this game has turned into the SPecial Olympics


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Stupid is is stupid does


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

But, Matt Howard has to make one of these free throws.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I cannot believe that the ref blew that first whistle much less the second one!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I had Pitt in my Final Four, so there goes that...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Brad Stevens told Matt Howard to miss it.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Butler did it....AGAIN!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

What a game...Only in the NCAA tourney.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Butler wins! CRAZY!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The Big East does it again


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Pitt chokes again. Nice job Jamie Dixon.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I never really thought Pitt was that good, but I didn't really think Butler was either


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

That is what makes the tournament so great


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Basel said:


> I had Pitt in my Final Four, so there goes that...


So did I. Oh well, Final two picks are still safe. lol


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

That's a lucky ass way to win a game though


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So who else's bracket got completely ****ed over there?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Brad Stevens is a real class act.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Bracket breaker win by Butler.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

HKF said:


> Pitt chokes again. Nice job Jamie Dixon.


Jamie Dixon wasn't the one draped over Matt Howard 93 feet from the basket...


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

The Big Least strikes again.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Gonzaga making a run. Now down 8.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

that was one of the worst endings to a game i've ever seen. would have been much better if it had just ended with butler's well run play to take the lead instead of those two ridiculously dumb fouls.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Come on Gonzaga...BYU is a farce.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I had Pitt losing to Florida. I think Florida's going to the final four. They have a legit shot to win the title IMO.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Let's Go Badgers!!!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I missed the first foul. But they had to call that second one on Pitt. just blatant and dumb as **** with .9 left.


I had Pitt going out next rd and UF advancing over Wis anyway so doesn't hurt me.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Pitt and Butler both dumb as nails coming down the end of the game.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

I'd hate to be a ref in that game...yikes.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The Mormons taking it to the Zags right now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

BYU would need a pretty good choke job to lose this.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Fightin' Jimmers starting to take this over.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

BYU and1. Now up 14. Zags can't keep a run going.




Huge block by Sacre


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Aren't the Fighting Non Sexually Active Mormons?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jimmer 7/11 from downtown.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Good to see Leuer back out there


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

BYU just killing em from 3. 20 pt game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

BYU is just pouring it on now.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

LOL @ Brad Stevens bumping...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

BYU is gonna win this.

Watching UConn and Cincy game now.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

My zags getting smashed on now

We should have a GREAT team next season, only loosing Steven Grey who didn't really improve that much this season. Great class coming in too.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Lynx said:


> *BYU is gonna win this.*
> 
> Watching UConn and Cincy game now.


Way to go out on a limb there


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Ucon should win easy and spoil a good day of basketball.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Dissonance said:


> Way to go out on a limb there


I thought I did a quick post only to realize I didn't. LOL


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Badgers up 36-27 1:08 left in the first half.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Myles get fouled with .3 left. Makes 1/2


36-30, Wisconsin at the half.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Who had Butler beating Pitt!? THIS GUY that is who


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kemba Walker starting to heat up.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Damn, was listening to the d-3 championship game on the computer and missed the end of this Pitt Butler game. They get a joke of a region and they still find a way to blow it.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I had Pitt winning the championship but the team I was most afraid of was Butler.

I like how its a Big East matchup in the what are we calling it now, 3rd round. Some people may find it boring but I think it helps add layers of rivalry to the conference games later on.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

That wouldn't be a foul in the Big East!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Just wanted to mention Kansas State is on a 13-0 run.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Geaux Tigers said:


> That wouldn't be a foul in the Big East!


That would be a foul, just not an intentional foul.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

HKF said:


> That would be a foul, just not an intentional foul.


Just baked watching basketball brah...That's what I meant haha


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Pullen Pullen Pullen.. is there anyone else on K State? Lol well besides him and Kelly that is?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Was at a friend's watching the games earlier - I am never choosing Pitt to win anything again.

I am sure I am adding nothing new to this thread by saying that was the most idiotic thing I have ever seen.

As for the Big East, whatever, all I care is the team on the left gets into the elite eight -- at least.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Overall some great games today.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Taylor hits a 3 and Badgers up 2. 1/13 before that


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Up lay in by Pullen and got fouled.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Man Jacob Pullen has been amazing today.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Terrible pass by Pullen and then this ginger kid nails a three.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Bruesewitz. Bang. Wisconsin up 3.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Wow Pullen.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Then he loses the ball on next possession.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Costly, costly turnover.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Terrible foul by Jordan Taylor.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pullen with three free throws coming up. Wow.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol holy ****. Taylor fouls Pullen shooting a 3. 10.1 secs left


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Missed the 2nd one.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pullen misses the 2nd free throw, makes the 3rd. Kansas State still down 1.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cinci has taken the lead against UConn.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

68-65, Wisconsin 8.6 left.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Blocked By Taylor.. Nice!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Taylor wow.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That's what Kansas State drew up in the huddle? God college coaches are terrible.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pullen blocked; Wisconsin is going to the Sweet 16.

My bracket has been shattered to pieces after today.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

That is some clutch ****, after committing the foul on the play before. Balls.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn, this Cincinnati-UConn game being in the second round is ridiculous.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Is Tim Brando the last of the guys that actually announce whats going on in a game instead of just yelling the last names of whoever has the ball like most everyone else?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

UConn's defense is stepping up in the second half. Great half-court man to man.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

HKF said:


> Damn, this Cincinnati-UConn game being in the second round is ridiculous.


I have mentioned it as ridiculous a few times already. They struck by the rule of no conference matchups until the elite 8 - I don't understand why they did not extend it to only the sweet 16.

It really was not that difficult to fix and keep the conference rules.

Move Georgetown down to 7 to replace Texas AM
Move Texas AM up to 6 to replace Cincy's Spot.
Move Cincy to 6 in Southwest.
Move Gonzaga to 11 in the West
Move Missouri to 11 in the Southeast
Move Marquette up from 11 to 10 in the Southwest
Move Michigan St down from 10 to 11 in the East

Two problems solved.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kemba with the big steal, just might have put this one in the books.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

What an awesome day. Wisconsin to the Sweet 16 (and we get to play, no disrespect but, a pretty mediocre Butler team) and my old high school just won the State Title. I think the Badgers are the favorite to go to the Final Four out of our region now too.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> What an awesome day. Wisconsin to the Sweet 16 (and we get to play, no disrespect but, a pretty mediocre Butler team) and my old high school just won the State Title. I think the Badgers are the favorite to go to the Final Four out of our region now too.


Why would they be the favorite over Florida?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Florida isn't very good? I don't know what the **** the Committee was doing when they gave them a 2. Came out of an extremely weak conference, have 7 losses, #17 in kenpom, embarrassed by UK in the Conference Tournament, and only 1 impressive win all season (2 points at home vs. UK, but lost by a combined 24 in their other two meetings). Wisconsin would certainly be the favorite in Vegas, no question.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Kemba gets the lebron treatment


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Nimreitz said:


> Wisconsin would certainly be the favorite in Vegas, no question.


Care to bet on that? BYU and Florida will both me favored ahead of Wisconsin. Maybe even Butler, too.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> Florida isn't very good? I don't know what the **** the Committee was doing when they gave them a 2. Came out of an extremely weak conference, have 7 losses, #17 in kenpom, embarrassed by UK in the Conference Tournament, and only 1 impressive win all season (2 points at home vs. UK, but lost by a combined 24 in their other two meetings). Wisconsin would certainly be the favorite in Vegas, no question.


Florida has a better coach, better talent and a better team, why would Wisconsin be favored?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HKF said:


> Florida has a better coach, better talent and a better team, why would Wisconsin be favored?


You realize that Wisconsin has 2 Wooden Finalists to Florida's 0 right? That Bo Ryan is the winningest coach in Big Ten history despite inability to recruit at a top level because of geographic limitations? You can take D1 Tournament Performance and use that as the only gauge of coaching success, it's really easy despite a mountain of evidence about how much elite talent and luck trumps anything a coach might do in March. Whatever. Roy Williams is a better coach than Jim Boeheim if you just look at Final Fours and Titles. In the real world that's absurd. But whatever, think what you want.

kenpom ratings are HEAVILY correlated to vegas lines, and Wisconsin is a vastly superior team than Florida in those.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Then Wisconsin should be able to win the title. I don't care that Bo Ryan won some D-3 titles. This Wisconsin team isn't getting to the Final Four.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I am not going to repost my entire argument as to why Florida was seeded higher then Wisconsin which still stands.

1. Don't confuse and SEC West schedule with an SEC East schedule. The divisions are so imbalanced. A Team in the SEC East actually plays a legit schedule -- as evidenced by Florida's SOS of 8.

2. KenPom numbers can be considerd by committee by they are not part of key criteria. 

3. You can't just cherrypick two HOME games as the criteria for quality victories. Florida did much better in Top 50 games because they could win on the road - Xavier, Tennessee, Vandy, FSU, Georgia. Wisconsin could not beat the solid middling Big Ten teams on the road consistently like Florida could.

4. You focus on Florida getting trounched in the final of the SEC tourney, yet you choose to ignore Wisconisn losing by 28 and losing against a 10 seed on a neutral court, in its final two games.

5. They deserved a 2 seed entering the final day, and a 3 seed after the loss. Tehy lost to Kentucky, but the committee is notorious for hedging teams and not seeding for Sunday results. You should be aware of that.

6. It will be a pick em game. With KP, Wisconsin would be about two point favourite, but factors such as road performance, will bring it down within one either way I think.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I would not discount BYU or Butler either. 

Butler has beat two teams who grind it out in ODU and Pitt, and Wisconsin fits that style. 

BYU can still beat any team in ONE game if Jimmer is on.

All four teams have to feel they have a good shot at the final four, without one of Ohio St, Duke, or Kansas blocking them right nnow.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

HKF said:


> Why would they be the favorite over Florida?


No, because Butler is going to beat them.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Butler lost twice to UWM. I'm very confident.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> Butler lost twice to UWM. I'm very confident.


And yet they couldn't beat Butler when a tournament bid was on the line. Don't be surprised if uber-defender Ronald Nored forces Jordan Taylor into another bad game. 

I'm very confident that at the very least this game will come down to the final minute.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Good thing Wisconsin has Jon Leuer and an offense that doesn't need a true point guard to run. Matt Howard is kinda foul happy too, isn't he?

EDIT: Don't get me wrong, if they still had Gordon Hayward I'd be VERRRRRRRRRRRRY nervous, but then they'd probably have been the 1 seed in this region.


----------

